# 2012 turkey!! also my first!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys and gals, I shot my turkey with my hoyt this morning at 6:30! I called him in and shot him, he went 3 yards! he weighs 23 pounds, 10 inch beard and 1.5 inch spurs, that is 73 points in the contest!!! :smile: 

I know Blake got one this morning! so post up blake! and I know Josh got one a few weeks ago! so lets see em if you shoot em! 

and remember kids, guns arnt fun to hunt with  bring a bow!


----------



## K7TNT (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweet,:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks K7!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Gah dang that's a big bird...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they are a bit bigger than them southern bird aint they? :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say so! Haha. I can see 'em out in my backyard every now and then (never seems to be huntin season when I do :wink and they ain't near that big! And when my friends show their huntin pictures I don't think they're that big. Haha. Send some of those our way!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why dont we send some of YOU(s) up here lolllll


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What, you been missin me Benjie? Haha. Can't blame ya. I'm pretty awesome :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nah, you want to shoot some big turkey, and im to lazy to send some big turkeys to you lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think I wanna shoot 'em bad enough to drive 800 miles upstate. Into Yankee territory. Lol :tongue:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would drive 800 miles down state to shoot a turkey.. into hillbilly country. loll


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey! We prefer the term ********. Haha. And at least we're fun! Plus we got better food. :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

there is a difference between hillbillys and red necks lol. hill billys are the the people who marry their cousin  and wear wife beaters all the time, well for them, it would be cousin beaters lololol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahaha. That's just Arkansas! I'm in Mississippi, darlin. We're ********, thank you very much!! Haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal man, I still cant find the contest kill thread as far as the turkey contest goes.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Clint! it was a great hunt.. and it only lasted 30 mins


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice tom

I like your bow strings looks good :thumbs_up


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome, congrats. Let's see a pic of those hooks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

sweet thats a big bird congrats!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Awesome, congrats. Let's see a pic of those hooks.


thanks everybody!!!

I already clean him and I had a duhhh moment and threw them out


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i got mine this a.m. also 12 gauge though it was my 4th same specs as yours ben


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks everybody!!!
> 
> I already clean him and I had a duhhh moment and threw them out


That's unfortunate, inch and a half spurs are definitely something to hold onto! I'd be digging through the trash lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> That's unfortunate, inch and a half spurs are definitely something to hold onto! I'd be digging through the trash lol


I threw them in the river  lol, just gives me a great reason to get another one!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

:doh:


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man wish i could do that! going out in the morning again to hopefully bag a bird


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, nice bird. Thanks for the pic and story.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratz!! I swear all the birds in FL have some disease, My bird last year 10.5 beard only weighed 17lbs... But what they don't have in weight they make up in Spur length....


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Congratz!! I swear all the birds in FL have some disease, My bird last year 10.5 beard only weighed 17lbs... But what they don't have in weight they make up in Spur length....


Southern birds in general don't normally weigh as much.. My best had 1 3/8" spurs, weighed 24 pounds, with a 4" beard.. Dang beard rot. Congrats again on your turkey though, it'll stick in your mind forever.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice bird.Congrats


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I don't think I wanna shoot 'em bad enough to drive 800 miles upstate. Into Yankee territory. Lol :tongue:


If wind up shootin Yankees!


Michaela MMM said:


> Hahaha. That's just Arkansas! I'm in Mississippi, darlin. We're ********, thank you very much!! Haha


Dont be pickin on Arkansas now.... 


outdoorsman3 said:


> I threw them in the river  lol, just gives me a great reason to get another one!


What a DA......



Nice bird man! I'll post mine here in a bit...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

congraates man. im going to give it a go this year with the bow. but from my climber


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> congraates man. im going to give it a go this year with the bow. but from my climber


We arnt allowed to hunt turkeys from trees in IL. Good luck!!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great looking bird outdoorsman!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks flynh!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Very Nice buddy!!! Congrats!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

daisyduke said:


> Very Nice buddy!!! Congrats!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


thanks daisy!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> congraates man. im going to give it a go this year with the bow. but from my climber


turkeys naturally look up. i have been busted way more times in a tree then on the ground by turkeys


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

lets see a pic of the hooks...............


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

broadheadnut said:


> lets see a pic of the hooks...............


like I said, they are gone  I regret that now!! oh well, ill shoot one next season with BIGGER spurs :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Need to make ya self a necklace with em... I hear the ladies up there like that... Hahahaha


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice gobbler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

I think your decoy fan is on backwards... Looks like it still worked though!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Live4Rut said:


> I think your decoy fan is on backwards... Looks like it still worked though!


Yeah I noticed that too lol.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

give the newbie some credit


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also noticed that. but I figured that the turkey would be coming from infront of me, and it did  I also did it at 5:30am in the pitch black, I could not see nothing. I could barley even hold the nut haha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Excuses excuses....


----------

